# Links und Werbung in der Signatur oder in Postings​



## Anglerboard-Team (23. Oktober 2007)

*Links und Werbung in der Signatur oder in Postings​*


Damit das Forum vom Anglerboard, das Magazin hier und all die anderen Serviceseiten und Angebote den Mitgliedern und Besuchern kostenfrei zur Verfügung gestellt werden können, haben wir die Möglichkeit geschaffen bei uns Werbung zu schalten.

Wir freuen uns darüber, dass das von vielen seriösn Firmen wahrgenommen wird. Und bedanken uns bei uns bei unseren vielen, zum Teil schon langjährigen Partnern und Kunden, die damit auch erst das Anglerboard ermöglichen. 

Und wir sind "stinksauer" auf all die welche meinen Schleichwerbung im Forum platzieren zu können. Mal mehr, mal weniger geschickt. Das so etwas natürlich unseriös ist und man zwar deswegen nicht behaupten kann, eine Firma die so handelt wäre auch unseriös ist die eine Sache. Dass da leicht das Bild unseriöser "Geschäftemacherei" aufkommen kann, die andere...

Da diese Schleichwerber auf allen möglichen und auch mehr oder weniger unmöglichen Wegen versuchen, im Forum zu werben, waren wir dazu gezwungen, dem einen Riegel vorzuschieben. 

Zum einen, um die Mitglieder oder Besucher vom Forum vor unseriöser Werbung und Werbegespamme zu bewahren. Aber natürlich auch, um unsere seriösen Kunden und Partner vor solchen Leuten zu schützen. Und nicht zuletzt auch, um solche Firmen vor sich selber zu schützen. Den meisten ist gar nicht bewusst, welch negatives Image man sich mit unseriöser Schleichwerbung schafft. 

Da diese Schleichwerber auf alle möglichen Ideen kommen, mussten wir leider auch manche Möglichkeit für unsere Mitglieder einschränken oder komplizierter machen, als es bei seriösem Gebrauch unserer Angebote eigentlich nötig wäre. 

Auf deutsch heisst das:
JEDE ART DER WERBUNG IST GENEHMIGUNGSPFLICHTIG 

Das hat übrigens auch jeder bei seiner Registrierung um Forum akzeptiert mit akzeptieren der Boardregeln!

Wer also z. B. in seiner Signatur auf eine Seite verlinken will, darf das nur dann, wenn er vorher bei uns nachgefragt und dies dann schriftlich genehmigt bekommen hat.

Private Seiten dürfen das dann kostenlos, gewerbliche Seiten müssen dafür bezahlen.

Defintion gewerblich:
Gewerblich ist eine Seite dann, wenn Waren oder Dienstleistungen (auch Werbung) angeboten oder bewoben werden. Ob und wie viel da dann verkauft wird, ob damit Gewinn gemacht wird oder nicht, ist dabei unerheblich. 

Als Werbung gelten übrigens nicht nur Links, sondern auch Textwerbung (egal in welcher Form, z. B. auch ein nicht aktiv geschalteter Link), Umfragen, Tests, Datenerhebungen etc..

Werbung in Postings
Für Werbung im Forum gibt es für Angelgerät das Forum http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=86 und für Angelreisen das Forum http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=141 . 

In allen anderen Forem ist jede Art der Werbung grundsätzlich untersagt. 
Nur das Team kann dort Werbung einstellen, wenn diese dann als solche gekennzeichnet ist.

Oft wird versucht, dass Anbieter ihre Produkte oder Dienstleistungen unter dem Mantel der "Information" in Postings in den normalen Foren unterbringen. Teilweise selber, teilweise von "Bekannten".
Ob da plötzlich Teamangler über bestimmte Boilies "diskutieren" wollen, Reiseanbieter über Fänge "ihrer Gäste" berichten oder deren Gäste sich bei uns neu anmelden und nur ein Thema kennen, oder dass ein Thread über eine Angelanlage genutzt wird, um ständig darüber zu berichten, was wieder neu besetzt wurde:
Das alles ist bei uns nicht erlaubt und wird mit einer Sperre geahndet.
JEDER Hinweis in einem Posting, der auf Firmen/Angebote/Dienstleistungen oder eine Tätigkeit bei/für einem Anbieter ("unsere Kunden", "unsere Gäste" etc.) - ob bezahlt oder aus "persönlichem Gefallen" - schliessen lässt und der nicht explizit VORHER von uns schriftlich genehmigt wurde, ist ein klarer Verstoss gegen unsere Regeln und wird entsprechend dieser geahndet.

Ebenfalls dürfen keine Nicknames verwendet werden, die auf Firmen oder deren Seiten hinweisen. Es ist unseren seriösen Werbekunden und Partnern vorbehalten, dass sie sich einen zweiten Account mit ihrem Firmennamen zulegen dürfen.

Es tut uns leid!!

Und zwar, dass wir das inzwischen immer strenger handhaben müssen. Wir machen das ja nicht, weil wir das so wollen. Sondern weil uns diese unseriösen Schleichwerber dazu zwingen. 

Daher bitten und hoffen wir auf euer Verständnis. 

Wer eine private Seite bewerben will (Definition gewerblich siehe oben), einfach eine Mail mit der entsprechenden URL mit der Bitte um Genehmigung schicken an:

christian.siegler@anglerboard.de

NOCHMALS SORRY FÜR DIE UMSTÄNDE!


----------



## deleo (20. Februar 2020)

Hi, 
auf dem Smartphone lässt sich das Board leider derzeit kaum noch lesen durch die ganze Werbung.
Ich hab in jedem Post Werbebanner, so dass Wort unter Wort steht, dazu einen großen Banner über sie obere Bildschirmhälfte.
Bitte die Banner für mobile Browser anpassen und etwas kleiner machen.
Danke


----------



## Nuesse (21. Februar 2020)

deleo schrieb:


> Hi,
> auf dem Smartphone lässt sich das Board leider derzeit kaum noch lesen durch die ganze Werbung.
> Ich hab in jedem Post Werbebanner, so dass Wort unter Wort steht, dazu einen großen Banner über sie obere Bildschirmhälfte.
> Bitte die Banner für mobile Browser anpassen und etwas kleiner machen.
> Danke


Das ist völlig normal ,die wollen daß Du Dir ein Tablet zulegst .


----------



## Elmar Elfers (22. Februar 2020)

deleo schrieb:


> Hi,
> auf dem Smartphone lässt sich das Board leider derzeit kaum noch lesen durch die ganze Werbung.
> Ich hab in jedem Post Werbebanner, so dass Wort unter Wort steht, dazu einen großen Banner über sie obere Bildschirmhälfte.
> Bitte die Banner für mobile Browser anpassen und etwas kleiner machen.
> Danke


Mache doch mal ein Screenshot, wo bei Dir die Werbung das Board zerschießt. Bei mir wird das AB übersichtlich und aufgeräumt auf dem Smartphone angezeigt.
Schöne Grüße, Elmar


----------



## Blueser (22. Februar 2020)

Bei mir auch, keine Banner in den Postings ...


----------



## Hecht100+ (22. Februar 2020)

Banner in den Posting sind bei mir nur im nicht angemeldeten Zugriff drin, ansonsten nicht.


----------



## deleo (27. Februar 2020)

Hecht hat Recht, ich war nicht angemeldet. Eingeloggt ist alles gut - mein Fehler, sorry.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (7. April 2021)

Zu den Bannern in den Postings: ich bin definitiv angemeldet und sehe trotzdem große Werbebanner mitten in einigen Beiträgen. Ich surfe mit einem iPad Pro und Safari.


----------



## Blueser (7. April 2021)

Hier ganz unten die Cookie-Einstellungen anklicken und alle deaktivieren.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (7. April 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Hier ganz unten die Cookie-Einstellungen anklicken und alle deaktivieren.


Danke für den Hinweis. Habe jetzt alle Cookies deaktiviert und hoffe, die Banner bleiben verschwunden.


----------

